# Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9?



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Hi guys, been looking around for this peice but can't seem to locate them. I emailed ASA but no response. I'm thinking maybe I should email discount tire? Anyways, these are the rims I have, but I'm missing the ring that goes around the hub cap. Anyone know where I can get these or replica's of them that will fit?


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9? (ornithology)*

Where did you buy the wheels? I got mine from TireRack so they may still have parts.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9? (dennisgli)*

Darn, just called Tirerack and they don't even have the item number on the site. Do you have the item/ stock number that I can refer to?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9? (ornithology)*

R01S SET 4 HEX RING SILV W/TOOL ASA (FOR USE ON EM9 AND JS1)


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9? (dennisgli)*

Thanks man!
I'll give them a call tomorrow again and see if they have that in stock. I tried searching online for those numbers but couldn't find anything :s
Hopefully they have some in stock


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9? (dennisgli)*

R01S is the hex ring, and Asablkcap is the center logo............


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Where can I find this peice for the ASA EM9? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_R01S is the hex ring, and Asablkcap is the center logo............

Do you guys have that in stock? How much would it cost? You can IM me if you like! Thanks.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Doc was a ton of help! Thanks so much, another +1 for tirerack


----------

